# Anyone know of a good hair dresser in abby/langley?



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i cant go to my normal one because she wont cut my hair how i want it 


i need a good hair dresser who can do a good mullet


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i also would like to change my name to mullet man schwab


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Tyler: 
Annes Beauty salon In the front of our Mobile park on Fraser hwy . Deana is the owner and cuts guys hair as well. Her phone # is 604 856 6788 she can probably help you out. Cheers laurie


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got an OLD School Flow-Be..... The old suk cut method.... LOL.... I couldn't help myself ! PLEASE don't ban me Shawn, PLEASE......

Full o' fun !

Stuart


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

like responsible fish store owners I think your hairdresser is doing you a service by refusing to do a mullet. just in case people get fish and they end up sick and you say I got it from so and so pet store? She may be afraid you will tell people where you got a mullet from..............just kidding . to each his own.......unless you have kids who have to be seen with you in front of their friends........again, just kidding.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm not sure if you can use "good hair dresser" and "who will give me a mullet" in the same sentence!!

But if I was looking for a hairdresser well versed in the ways of the mullet I would check somewhere in the highlighted areas....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lmao mullet man schwab... all I want to know is who came up with the idea to name a hairstyle after a fish? Makes me wanna watch Joe Dirt now lol


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

you don't need a hair dresser.... just grow it out, go to a trailer park and borrow some sheers.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

you will know which trailor park . it will be the one with all the patio lights that have shades saying parkay. or you could just come to mine...............lol. I wonder who does dog the bounty hunters hair?


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I can recommend a great stylist who out in Van.
She's always really busy, so the sooner you make am appointment, the sooner you can rock your mullet!!!


----------

